# Bronson 1 year old today !!



## NLMBronson

Bronson is a 1 year old lap dog extraordinaire! I have raised him since he was 3 months old. He is my first Shepherd! and First puppy! I grew up with Dalmatians.

*(please be honest but not nasty in your responses. We all learn everyday)*


He has an excellent temperament. Not only my opinion but told so by many we have interacted with at stores, parks and the vet. He was timid but not shy since the day we fell in love! He is a friendly boy who has not been aggressive, even when dogs have been aggressive toward him. He stands still and alert or walks away. Good with old and young; humans and dogs and cats. He has many friends! He is calm even for a puppy.... unit I come home from work!! <3  

He gets large amounts of exercise daily and is lean. We often go hiking or to local large dog parks (TimberCreek is our favorite local spot). We enjoy the snow and streams and lakes the most! 

Upon his 1 year old visit he is 72lbs. He is not fixed and I do not plan to do so. 
I have been up to date and current on his vaccinations. 
Lab work was done. 
WBC 13.8
HGB 17.8
Platelets 261

BUN 29.6
CREAT 1.1
Glucose 105
Protein 7.2
ALT 41




He receives tracheas and bully sticks on a 1 a week basis. 
He was on nutro at first and I have recently in the past 2 months switched to Blue Wilderness. He gets so much exercise I needed more OOMF to his calorie and protein/fat. Occasionally receives dog safe (and better then I eat) "human" food.

He receives grizzly salmon oil, pumpkin puree (sometimes in icecube form), coconut oil once a week, trachea or bully stick once a week or every other week. Also Vets Best Hip and Joint 1. Local honey once a week for him and I to help with possible allergies (evidence by his eye boogers and me sneezing when we are in my town and area. When visiting my parents or in the mountains no boogers no sneezing ) 

He seems to have a sac problem. I was hoping that changing the food and daily pumpkin may help and go from there. 


Thank you for your feedback!!


----------



## CindyMDBecker

Very handsome! Happy 1st birthday Bronson!


----------



## NLMBronson

Thank you!!!


----------



## Debanneball

Happy 1st Birthday! Whew, he finally grew into those lovely ears! Handsome feller! Enjoy


----------



## Shepherd Mom

Happy Birthday Bronson:birthday: you are a very handsome boy. Love the pic of you reaching over the seat in the car. Hey normally that is my spot but I will share ?


----------



## NLMBronson

A few more from the past year  so in love


----------



## NLMBronson

Thank you! I share well! 


Shepherd Mom said:


> Happy Birthday Bronson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a very handsome boy. Love the pic of you reaching over the seat in the car. Hey normally that is my spot but I will share ?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 1st Birthday Bronson! You are definely a handsome guy. Love the picture of him standing on the tree.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Hi there.

Let me start off by saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bronson :birthday::groovy: and that your dog is absolutely gorgeous. The pictures are adorable and a great view of your loving journey together. It is obvious that you and he are both very lucky. Seems you found your heart dog on your first try. :wub::wub::wub:

You put this thread in "Critque my dog" so I am not sure what info you were hoping to receive but if you were looking for info I saw just 2 things that may be helpful to you.

If you didn't want info, you can tell me to sh#t up  and disregard LOL :blush::blush:

I have nothing to critique about Bronson, he's a way handsome dude. 

I did notice that in one picture there is a large rawhide bone. Just wanted to mention that Rawhide can be very dangerous and cause blockages or choking. Also there are some made using chemicals that can be cancer causing. It sounds like you are very cognisant of his health so you may want to look into deer antlers or another chewing alternative.

Secondly you mentioned Blue Wilderness for his food. There have been some dog food recalls on this food and some other listed issues. I would suggest signing up for alerts at this website as a precaution. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


Wishing you many happy healthy years with this gorgeous guys. Keep sharing pictures. Love looking. :wub::wub:


----------



## NLMBronson

Thank you for the kind words!! He's the love of my life! I didn't realize it was more for show dogs? Oh well ?

He doesn't get raw hides much he's had two since I got him. He more or less teethed on them and likes to just chew on it doesn't eat much of it at all. I am careful where I get my stuff from and always USA made raised and packaged. I use chewy.com for supplements I know are sealed and the sealed tracheas and local store called concord pets for loose treats 

I just saw yesterday about the recall but nothing I saw online said what it was in re: to just people mentioning it. But I guess who hasn't had kibble complaints and recall. I was hearing poor things about nutro and he was having sac issues so I did research and chose blue but now there are complaints so IDK what I'm going to go to or just keep using it. Thanks for the site! He's got three antlers he loves already 


The Wild Bunch said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Let me start off by saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bronson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that your dog is absolutely gorgeous. The pictures are adorable and a great view of your loving journey together. It is obvious that you and he are both very lucky. Seems you found your heart dog on your first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You put this thread in "Critque my dog" so I am not sure what info you were hoping to receive but if you were looking for info I saw just 2 things that may be helpful to you.
> 
> If you didn't want info, you can tell me to sh#t up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and disregard LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to critique about Bronson, he's a way handsome dude.
> 
> I did notice that in one picture there is a large rawhide bone. Just wanted to mention that Rawhide can be very dangerous and cause blockages or choking. Also there are some made using chemicals that can be cancer causing. It sounds like you are very cognisant of his health so you may want to look into deer antlers or another chewing alternative.
> 
> Secondly you mentioned Blue Wilderness for his food. There have been some dog food recalls on this food and some other listed issues. I would suggest signing up for alerts at this website as a precaution. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> 
> Wishing you many happy healthy years with this gorgeous guys. Keep sharing pictures. Love looking.


----------



## kelbonc

:birthday:
What a handsome fella!!! :wub: Happy 1st Birthday Bronson.!!


----------



## NLMBronson

kelbonc said:


> What a handsome fella!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 1st Birthday Bronson.!!


 Thank you!!


----------

